# NZXT X63 AiO Wasserkühlung RGB geht nicht



## Dombro (28. März 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass meine Kraken Wasserkühlung keine Farben mehr anzeigt. Von der Software Cam wird die Kühlung erkannt, ebenso lassen sich die Kühler einstellen. Beleuchtung wird auch erkannt, jedoch ändert es keinerlei Farben, egal was ich einstelle. Zuvor ging dies jedoch (habe vor kurzem Bios Update durchgeführt), danach wurden die Farben automatisch auf Weiß zurückgesetzt, dann wollte ich diese wieder auf die vorigen Farben ändern, Neustart und plötzlich ist es komplett dunkel.

Auf der Herstellerseite habe ich einen Chipsatz installiert:








						My CAM Powered Device Is Not Recognized
					

Unfortunately, sometimes CAM can stop recognizing your CAM-powered hardware. This is typically caused by changes to your system's software or hardware. Here are some troubleshooting steps to fix th...




					support.nzxt.com
				




Danach gingen plötzlich wieder die weißen Farben an. Also versucht wieder die Farben umzustellen, Neustart und jetzt ist wieder alles dunkel. Neuausführung des Chipsatzinstallers führt nicht mehr zu dem Erfolg.

Treiber ebenso auf neusten Stand geupdatet. Hat auch nichts gebracht.

USB Slot funktioniert.

Windows neuinstalliert, dabei hat es wieder weiß geleuchtet. Nach dem Neustart des PC´s allerdings wieder komplett aus.

Hat einer eine Idee woran es liegen kann?

Systemdaten:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
Mainboard: Gigabyte X470 AORUS Ultra Gaming
CPU Kühler: NZXT Kraken X62 V2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8)
GraKa: Power Color Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon 8GB
Festplatte: Crucial MX 500GB, Sata
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Pure Power 11 500 Watt ATX 2.4
Netzwerkkarte: ASUS Broadcom 802.11ac network Adapter


----------



## Richu006 (29. März 2021)

Wenn das Problem beim Bios Update begann... wird es mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch daran liegen.

Schon mal das Bios zurück geflasht?


----------

